# Blondie the B.O.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Blondie my Buff Orpington from Meyer's.
View attachment 18808


View attachment 18809


View attachment 18810


View attachment 18811


View attachment 18812


View attachment 18813
77


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww! I love my Blondie too, only her name is Clarice II.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I want one SO bad! Waiting until Spring though 

She is beautiful especially among all those redheads! LOL, I'm a redhead so I can say that.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Current picture.


----------

